# 1966 Craftsman 10" Table Saw - modified



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

My primary TS is a Sears Craftsman 10" #113.29901
I inherited it and was devoted to making it shop useful.
I bought a new motor, 1 1/2hp
2 pulleys, a PowerTwist belt…
took off the extension wings, and added MDF tables…
A Delta TS 40" fence system…
An outfeed MDF table 4'x6'
built a lower cabinet and enclosed the saw, with dust collection..
added a Zero clearance plate…
prior to taking the entire machine apart and inspecting parts, dry lubing…
and dialing in the blade to miter slot and fence to blade/miter..
various sleds and miter attachments.

It has good power, I use a 3" motor pulley, and a 2 1/2" arbor pully, increasing the speed to 4140rpm's,
it gives the saw an edge against having only a 1 1/2hp motor, also, I use a thin kerf 3/32" Ridge blade.

ANYbody else use these vintage saws…and how are your results?
Mine are excellent, no complaint's other than, more HP is my next move, in a NEW Saw with EASY to move handwheels, LOL.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Brother that is a gorgeous saw!!!!!!!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about. That is damn nice work on your TS. I've heard nothing but good things about those older 113-series Craftsmans. Nice job!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Steve-I have a 113.298240 regular user. I had to do some clean up on the top and some of the internals (see lumberjocks.com/topics/39218 for more details), replaced the V-belt with a link belt, got a new blade. I am very happy with my free saw!

I like your saw cabinet and outfeed tables. I need to build a table saw station too, but I don't have the room for a nice outfeed table like you made. I still have to rely on my wife to help support larger pieces on the outfeed side.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! thanks a lot. This saw was made the year I was born, so I had to keep it alive, Ha..


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

nice job, steve. li have two of those emerson electric built 10" TSs (one is a ridgid, the other is a c-man) and like them so much i'm selling a unisaw for lack of room rather than sell an emerson. with the proper blade, there's not a lot they can't handle, including 8/4 hardwoods. cudos on a really well executed enhancement.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a pretty slick setup ya got there. Anyone who's using an older Emerson or TTI Ridgid contractor saw is using a very similar saw, so they're definitely well proven.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

It is a beauty. Business with pleasure should not be a problem with a saw like that!


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

It passes the so-called "nickle test" start-up shut down, no movement of the nickle


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, I have that same saw. See my mods here.

The only thing I would like to upgrade now is the stand. This is a cheap HF stand that was on sale and was only intended to get the saw up and running (4 years ago!). I have been planning to build a decent workstaion for this saw but, you know, things always get in the way!

I like it. Really, I don't see any reason why I need a bigger/better saw. I am still using the original 1 HP motor. The worst I have thrown at it is 1" black walnut and 1" cherry and it does fine! I think the old Craftsman saws are just about deathless. If anything does go wrong, they are sooo easy to fix!


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

nice setup. This saw was born the same year I was ! I like your setup. Ample outfeed and extension table on the right side to handle full plywood sheets and dust collection. I have been coughing and with red eyes after working without dust collection for a few days especially after cutting MDF. That stuff is nasty. I finally bite the bullet and just bought a dust collector today with my wife approval after she saw me hacking and coughing.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

MDF is never nice. The ONLY way to be safe from all the dust from it is to have an over-the-blade dust collector.
I don't have one and probably never will. I don't like the obtrusiveness of it.
I have a Zero clearance plate, and a "big mouth" under the blade connected to a 2 1/2" dust collection via blast gate. I works good, but I put on glasses when I cut thin pieces or ply. And MDF. MDF is a murderer for blades, us, and the shop, dust central,...and I HATE DUST, lol


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too, 1966 born.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great ,this really makes a small TS much more functional,great job.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm ordering a new switch.
A on/off Paddle switch.
I still have the 1966 switch and it's old, old. But it's dangerous too, located too far below saw and hard to use (see pics)
I am going to mount the new switch underneath the left wing in an elect. box, easy to get at and use with my left hand as I am right handed and usually working the saw with my right.
I have to get new cord.
It's 3 wire, black/white/green, I already have a new plug, so, some new connectors and lengths of wire and I should be good, I guess.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

weren't you looking into getting a cabinet saw?


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

yeah, looking around, I don't want to make a mistake and get something just for the sake of it.
I am going to go 3+ hp so I gotta save some more pennies.
Band Saw first though.
I want to keep this ole saw and dedicate a Dado to it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK Steve, how the heck would a G0691 long rail TS fit in your shop? It just looks way TOO skinny…


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

My saw is the same dimensions (-) 12", I have a 40" fence, I have 24" open area still, against the wall at the end of side extension table.
No prob. fit


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

If you say so. Sounds tight to me, but at least it is you working in this area and not me. Too tight for MY comfort. I fear a kickback waiting to happen, but that is just me… Good luck…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats, thats a nice saw/


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have 9 feet behind the saw, and 16 feet in front. And 7 feet to the left. I'm not scared.


----------

